# Live Chat is now LIVE!



## MarPassion (Apr 29, 2005)

I've put up a chat box. Everyone that wants to chat live with other members can do that now.

Thanks to _Diseased Strain because he setup for us._

_Maybe it's a good idea TO START CHAT SESSIONS at a specific time, so we can get together at the same time. Ever heard about Internet Time?_

_What do you think?_


----------



## Goldie (Apr 29, 2005)

LOL - how cool is this?! Great job, MarP & DS! Thanks!


----------



## Cherry (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey guys can someone tell me how long marijuana stays in our system?


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 30, 2005)

about 30 days in urin. Longer in hair and blood I think.


----------



## Amerowolf (May 1, 2005)

cool chat. But I can't get it to work for me, but that's ok....My computer is crap.


----------



## Weeddog (May 3, 2005)

i cant get it to work either,  my computer is not really crap.  i think its me.


----------



## Diseased Strain (May 3, 2005)

If you have AddAware or some other spyware it will block the pop-up window like it was a anoying add pop-up. That might be it. Also if you dont have java enabled in your browser, it wont open either. Sometimes you have to click it twice though.


----------



## Amerowolf (May 4, 2005)

Ah....I have adware and a aol pop up blocker....I'll have to check on the java thing. Chances are I don't have it enabled.


----------



## mikey (May 11, 2005)

well i can get into it but like there isnt any1 in here


----------



## Unregistered (May 12, 2005)

to long in some cases not long enough in others


----------

